# COST OF LIVING GOING UP FROM 1st OF JUNE



## John999

We are all awhere of the new high tax policy starting from the 1st of June in Portugal. Does anyone have an opinion, how this will affect the life of the expats living in Portugal, and, the ones who are thinking to move over? Would it be advisable to move over if you haven’t got a good pension or some really good savings?


----------



## Silverwizard

*High taxes ......*



John999 said:


> We are all awhere of the new high tax policy starting from the 1st of June in Portugal. Does anyone have an opinion, how this will affect the life of the expats living in Portugal, and, the ones who are thinking to move over? Would it be advisable to move over if you haven’t got a good pension or some really good savings?


Hi John,
My wife (who is Portuguese) has been watching the news & speaking to her friends at work and,in truth their are many conflicting reports going around.
About the only definite things so far as we can gather are a 1% hike in I.V.A & a 1-1.5% increase in Income Tax,with a new rate of 45% for those earning €150k or more.There is also a proposal in the pipeline to levy a 20% tax on stock market gains.
I think it goes without saying that with Portugal's dire economic state it's inevitable the old favourites of booze,tobacco & fuel duties will also be increased before long.
All in all not a pretty picture,& with these measures conservatively expected to last for three years,the outlook is not at all rosy.
Given the financial state of the country,I think it would be nothing short of utter folly to move here without a good pension or substantial savings.


----------



## Catx

Silverwizard said:


> Given the financial state of the country,I think it would be nothing short of utter folly to move here without a good pension or substantial savings.


Both would be even better  A year ago, I thought that I had the second item, but now I can't wait for the first one to kick in  But I have a few years to hobble through yet 

It's expensive to live here. We learn very quickly that it's not all about cheap booze and pratos do dia.

The higher IVA will pinch into household budgets over time. If Portugal is anything like Ireland, and sometimes it is, wholesalers and retailers will add on a few extra cents to the price as well as charging the new IVA rate.

Having said all of that, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else


----------



## Silverwizard

Catx said:


> Both would be even better  A year ago, I thought that I had the second item, but now I can't wait for the first one to kick in  But I have a few years to hobble through yet
> 
> It's expensive to live here. We learn very quickly that it's not all about cheap booze and pratos do dia.
> 
> The higher IVA will pinch into household budgets over time. If Portugal is anything like Ireland, and sometimes it is, wholesalers and retailers will add on a few extra cents to the price as well as charging the new IVA rate.
> 
> Having said all of that, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else


Hi Catx,
Sound like we are in a similar position,we also thought that with our savings & modest investments (& no mortgage) that we would live very comfortably,but as you quite rightly say it's not cheap living here,not by any stretch of the imagination.
I consider myself fortunate having a wife who is a Portuguese national,& who works locally,she hears from her work colleagues about any good deals to be had in the locale,which is always good to know.
Sometimes we chat over a glass of wine on the verandah,did we do the right thing selling up & moving over,will we ever be able to totally relax financially etc etc....??
Then we read the UK news online,& we get our answer.....
Yes we did,most definitely.


----------



## siobhanwf

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Catx,
> Sound like we are in a similar position,we also thought that with our savings & modest investments (& no mortgage) that we would live very comfortably,but as you quite rightly say it's not cheap living here,not by any stretch of the imagination.
> I consider myself fortunate having a wife who is a Portuguese national,& who works locally,she hears from her work colleagues about any good deals to be had in the locale,which is always good to know.
> Sometimes we chat over a glass of wine on the verandah,did we do the right thing selling up & moving over,will we ever be able to totally relax financially etc etc....??
> Then we read the UK news online,& we get our answer.....
> Yes we did,most definitely.



TOTALLY agree with the "Then we read the UK news online,& we get our answer.....
Yes we did,most definitely" Silverwizard.


----------



## PETERFC

siobhanwf said:


> TOTALLY agree with the "Then we read the UK news online,& we get our answer.....
> Yes we did,most definitely" Silverwizard.


Hi All

Thanks for the comments you have all made it's reassuring to here you look at the Uk and realise what's best.

Thanks your comments help.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute " :clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

When we first moved to Portugal IVA was 21%. This was reduced to the present 20% in July 2008.

With the 1% rise on IVA we also have to remember that the tax on most essentials is 5%. Essentials include water, electricity, gas, medicine & many foods.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I think that anyone now coming here with no job, or without a pension and with just some savings alone I am sorry to say, could well be setting themselves up to fail. Look at it this way. It is one thing to just rent and next take ones chances. The worse that can happen is you run out of money and may next be forced to return broke. Still no consolation I know for anyone returning skint after blowing their life savings particularly if they had to sell their uk house to finance their pt dream ?

If one comes with even "substancial" savings and next buys a pt house, this alone will immediately gobble up the lions share. Things may next become more difficult, particularly if it is a renovation project and one gets it very wrong with the budget needed to put everything right as many do. So no best or easy way to be honest in my opinion. The present economic situation is something that none of us could have forseen. How long will it last and can it STILL get worse ?  Perhaps this is the real reason why there are so many empty houses about all over ? Lots who were regular posters on these forums just two years ago would also seem to have now disappeared. :confused2:

Could I be just getting very cynical and negative ??

:spit: :eyebrows:


----------



## Silverwizard

*The Unpleasant Truth....*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> I think that anyone now coming here with no job, or without a pension and with just some savings alone I am sorry to say, could well be setting themselves up to fail. Look at it this way. It is one thing to just rent and next take ones chances. The worse that can happen is you run out of money and may next be forced to return broke. Still no consolation I know for anyone returning skint after blowing their life savings particularly if they had to sell their uk house to finance their pt dream ?
> 
> If one comes with even "substancial" savings and next buys a pt house, this alone will immediately gobble up the lions share. Things may next become more difficult, particularly if it is a renovation project and one gets it very wrong with the budget needed to put everything right as many do. So no best or easy way to be honest in my opinion. The present economic situation is something that none of us could have forseen. How long will it last and can it STILL get worse ?  Perhaps this is the real reason why there are so many empty houses about all over ? Lots who were regular posters on these forums just two years ago would also seem to have now disappeared. :confused2:
> 
> Could I be just getting very cynical and negative ??
> 
> :spit: :eyebrows:


Hi Mr Blueskies,
I don't think you're being cynical or negative in what you've written.
Portugal as a nation has horrendous problems which successive governments
over the years have camouflaged to make things appear far better than they
actually were.
I came across this interesting article written by a Portuguese born Professor of Economics
who now lectures on European Economics at a Canadian University.
I think it just about says it all about the problems Portugal faces & the painful
choices that sooner or later have to be made.
As you'll see if you have the time to read it, politicians of numerous past Governments
of this country have put popularity before policy which is why
the country is in the state that it is.
So,expat or national,we're all going to be affected by the austerity measures
implemented over the next 3-4 years.


The Portuguese Economy: Rescuing Portugal from the wrath of the markets


----------



## Miguelsantos

Like it happen with Greece, and probably Spain will fallow son, joining the euro, was the last drop to the Portuguese economy. The deals signed are impossible for us to achieve, and unless the government declares the country bankrupt as we are, (like Greece did), we are going to get worst. I don´t believe the present solutions are the answer to the problem. Raisin the already high taxes and cutting on the already low wages, will only bring more misery to the people.
Just a small list of some of our public services directors' monthly wages

Mata da Costa: Presidente dos CTT, 200.200 Euros
-Carlos Tavares: CMVM, 245.552 Euros
-Antonio Oliveira Fonseca: Metro do Porto, 96.507 Euros
-Guilhermino Rodrigues: ANA, 133.000 Euros
-Fernanda Meneses: STCP, 58.859 Euros
-José Manuel Rodrigues: Carris 58.865 Euros
-Joaquim Reis: Metro de Lisboa, 66.536 Euros
-Vítor Constâncio: Banco de Portugal, 249.448 Euros (este é que pode pagar mais IRS)
-Luís Pardal: Refer, 66.536 Euros
-Amado da Silva: Anacom, Autoridade Reguladora da Comunicação Social, ex-chefe de gabinete de Sócrates, 224.000 Euros
-Faria de Oliveira: CGD, 371.000 Euros
-Pedro Serra: AdP, 126.686 Euros
-José Plácido Reis: Parpública, 134.197 Euros
-Cardoso dos Reis: CP, 69.110 Euros
-Vítor Santos: ERSE, Entidade Reguladora da Energia, 233.857 Euros
-Fernando Nogueira: ISP, Instituto dos Seguros de Portugal, 247.938 euros (este não é o ex-PSD que se encontra em Angola !! )
-Guilherme Costa: RTP, 250.040 Euros
-Afonso Camões: Lusa, 89.299 Euros
-Fernando Pinto: TAP, 420.000 Euros
-Henrique Granadeiro: PT, 365.000 Euros


----------



## Silverwizard

Miguelsantos said:


> Like it happen with Greece, and probably Spain will fallow son, joining the euro, was the last drop to the Portuguese economy. The deals signed are impossible for us to achieve, and unless the government declares the country bankrupt as we are, (like Greece did), we are going to get worst. I don´t believe the present solutions are the answer to the problem. Raisin the already high taxes and cutting on the already low wages, will only bring more misery to the people.
> Just a small list of some of our public services directors' monthly wages
> 
> Mata da Costa: Presidente dos CTT, 200.200 Euros
> -Carlos Tavares: CMVM, 245.552 Euros
> -Antonio Oliveira Fonseca: Metro do Porto, 96.507 Euros
> -Guilhermino Rodrigues: ANA, 133.000 Euros
> -Fernanda Meneses: STCP, 58.859 Euros
> -José Manuel Rodrigues: Carris 58.865 Euros
> -Joaquim Reis: Metro de Lisboa, 66.536 Euros
> -Vítor Constâncio: Banco de Portugal, 249.448 Euros (este é que pode pagar mais IRS)
> -Luís Pardal: Refer, 66.536 Euros
> -Amado da Silva: Anacom, Autoridade Reguladora da Comunicação Social, ex-chefe de gabinete de Sócrates, 224.000 Euros
> -Faria de Oliveira: CGD, 371.000 Euros
> -Pedro Serra: AdP, 126.686 Euros
> -José Plácido Reis: Parpública, 134.197 Euros
> -Cardoso dos Reis: CP, 69.110 Euros
> -Vítor Santos: ERSE, Entidade Reguladora da Energia, 233.857 Euros
> -Fernando Nogueira: ISP, Instituto dos Seguros de Portugal, 247.938 euros (este não é o ex-PSD que se encontra em Angola !! )
> -Guilherme Costa: RTP, 250.040 Euros
> -Afonso Camões: Lusa, 89.299 Euros
> -Fernando Pinto: TAP, 420.000 Euros
> -Henrique Granadeiro: PT, 365.000 Euros


Hi Miguel,
It is indeed getting close to becoming a tragic situation in Portugal,the madness is that the past & present Governments all refuse to accept the errors of their policy making.
When you read the details you listed of the salaries paid to senior executives etc & compare those figures to the minimum wage of €5700 per annum it's not difficult to see where wage cuts should be made,& tax increases imposed.
It seems to me that before long people of this country will be worse off than they were prior to the revolution of 1974,i.e. the rich get richer & the poorer get poorer.


----------



## cool john

Antonio Almeida the EDP president, supposedly is on over 500.000 a month


----------



## Silverwizard

cool john said:


> Antonio Almeida the EDP president, supposedly is on over 500.000 a month


Hi John,
If that's true,it's obscene,& a slap in the face to every hard working Portuguese.


----------



## cool john

Silverwizard said:


> Hi John,
> If that's true,it's obscene,& a slap in the face to every hard working Portuguese.


To the Portuguese and every foreigner who’s trying to make a living in this country


----------



## Silverwizard

cool john said:


> To the Portuguese and every foreigner who’s trying to make a living in this country


I totally agree,my wife (who is Portuguese) works 40 hours a week on shiftwork
(weekends & late nights) and gets paid €520 a month,& she considers herself lucky!
I smell the makings of a worker's rebellion in this country before too long.


----------



## cool john

Silverwizard said:


> I totally agree,my wife (who is Portuguese) works 40 hours a week on shiftwork
> (weekends & late nights) and gets paid €520 a month,& she considers herself lucky!
> I smell the makings of a worker's rebellion in this country before too long.


That has been the problem with the country. The Portuguese are very layback. The unions aren’t strong enough, and with the temporary work contract policy, the majority of the workers are too scared to go on strike, because it might cause their job’s loss


----------



## Stellen

Reading these posts, I am beginning to wonder if we are doing the right thing in looking to buy a property soon on the Silver Coast. 

It seems to be a buyer's market and if we like a place we will offer at least 15% below the asking price. Since it's a second home we are in no great hurry to buy so time is on our side.


----------



## jojo

Stellen said:


> ..... Since it's a second home we are in no great hurry to buy so time is on our side.


Isnt the British government about to increase tax significantly on second homes?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stellen

Yes but the tax only applies if you sell the home for more than you paid for it. We don't intend to sell ours for a good number of years.


----------



## Silverwizard

cool john said:


> That has been the problem with the country. The Portuguese are very layback. The unions aren’t strong enough, and with the temporary work contract policy, the majority of the workers are too scared to go on strike, because it might cause their job’s loss


Hi John,
My God,it paints a pretty sad picture all of this.
Whatever happened to workers rights?
As you quite rightly say the workforce here are
very timid when it comes to demanding what is 
rightly theirs,the bosses know this and use it as their 
trump card.
This is how the rest of Western Europe was
being treated 50 years ago!
Regards


Mick


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi guys,

It just is very unfortunate that when things go bad that people are afraid more than ever to complain for fear of losing their job, or getting a very
rough time of it for "being a trouble maker ! Management like you say Mick are 
always quick to exploit this to the full.

Regarding unions, well unions and management are just two sides of the "same" coin in my experience. Before retiring to the silver coast I worked for Dublin city council. When I first started with them in the 70s pay and conditions
were victorian. It next took almost 30 years to get them to pay us a decent living
wage. Unfortunately, conditions there have now reverted back to 50 years ago.
Guys now coming in are now on a much lower hourly rate (for doing the same work) and now they also just bring them in on short term work contracts so they
can let them go to break their service and next re-employ them from scratch. Many of the full time union men are council employees themselves so not exactly
going to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## Silverwizard

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It just is very unfortunate that when things go bad that people are afraid more than ever to complain for fear of losing their job, or getting a very
> rough time of it for "being a trouble maker ! Management like you say Mick are
> always quick to exploit this to the full.
> 
> Regarding unions, well unions and management are just two sides of the "same" coin in my experience. Before retiring to the silver coast I worked for Dublin city council. When I first started with them in the 70s pay and conditions
> were victorian. It next took almost 30 years to get them to pay us a decent living
> wage. Unfortunately, conditions there have now reverted back to 50 years ago.
> Guys now coming in are now on a much lower hourly rate (for doing the same work) and now they also just bring them in on short term work contracts so they
> can let them go to break their service and next re-employ them from scratch. Many of the full time union men are council employees themselves so not exactly
> going to bite the hand that feeds them.


Hi Mr B,
My goodness,what have we started here?
What started off as a very innocuous thread seems to have turned into a 
full blooded political debate!
However,we can't escape the facts. 
The E.U. or United States Of Europe as it was once called by more than one member 
of the press has not been the panacea for all ills that it was made out to be at it's inception.
What's the answer?
Does it mean all members of the working classes have to go back to living in rags
& doffing their caps to all and sundry & living on a diet of gruel?
Who knows? Not I for sure.
Thank God I'm too old to be affected too much by all that.
But one thing I know for sure is that the workforce of Portugal have to
start "speaking as one" & "acting as one",it's the only way they'll see 
any real change for the better.


----------



## Miguelsantos

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Mr B,
> My goodness,what have we started here?
> What started off as a very innocuous thread seems to have turned into a
> full blooded political debate!
> However,we can't escape the facts.
> The E.U. or United States Of Europe as it was once called by more than one member
> of the press has not been the panacea for all ills that it was made out to be at it's inception.
> What's the answer?
> Does it mean all members of the working classes have to go back to living in rags
> & doffing their caps to all and sundry & living on a diet of gruel?
> Who knows? Not I for sure.
> Thank God I'm too old to be affected too much by all that.
> But one thing I know for sure is that the workforce of Portugal have to
> start "speaking as one" & "acting as one",it's the only way they'll see
> any real change for the better.


You have mentioned Salazar, and I have to say, you are right. It isn’t so bad yet, but we are going to it. Been Portuguese, I don’t know what is the best thing to happen, but many people thinks , we need a proper “civil war”, like Spain had with Franco, to get the things right. Other Portuguese think, even that wouldn’t be enough. The situation is chaotic, just check the Portuguese papers and you will realize how bad things are, for anyone who needs to work to make a living out of it. It is true, this is a buyer’s market, and anyone with a few pennies to spare can make really good deals, but if you are thinking to move over and make a living, be awhere that, things aren’t so easy as some people says. And many are going back to wherever they came from after 2/3 years


----------



## John999

Hi to all
3 years ago the sterling was worth between 1.37 to 1.39 to the euro. So, mainly the Brits who moved over during that time or before that, on reasonable pensions, might be struggling a bit. The constant increase of the cost of living and with a 25 cents or more drop to the pound, a few have gone back, But I believe that the majority are still happy to have made the move, probably some adjusts had to be made, but that’s life no matter where you are. Moving over and try to make a living in a country whose facing bankruptcy may not be so easy today, but people are still trying and some are actually succeeding . Some of the best companies in the world have started during recession days. So, still is everything possible. A good location, a few good ideas, a bit of luck and some really hard work, will give you one chance. We are all hopping for better days to came, and we never know it might happen


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Hi to all
> 3 years ago the sterling was worth between 1.37 to 1.39 to the euro. So, mainly the Brits who moved over during that time or before that, on reasonable pensions, might be struggling a bit. The constant increase of the cost of living and with a 25 cents or more drop to the pound, a few have gone back, But I believe that the majority are still happy to have made the move, probably some adjusts had to be made, but that’s life no matter where you are. Moving over and try to make a living in a country whose facing bankruptcy may not be so easy today, but people are still trying and some are actually succeeding . Some of the best companies in the world have started during recession days. So, still is everything possible. A good location, a few good ideas, a bit of luck and some really hard work, will give you one chance. We are all hopping for better days to came, and we never know it might happen


TOTALLY agree :clap2:


----------



## marge

John999 said:


> Hi to all
> 3 years ago the sterling was worth between 1.37 to 1.39 to the euro. So, mainly the Brits who moved over during that time or before that, on reasonable pensions, might be struggling a bit. The constant increase of the cost of living and with a 25 cents or more drop to the pound, a few have gone back, But I believe that the majority are still happy to have made the move, probably some adjusts had to be made, but that’s life no matter where you are. Moving over and try to make a living in a country whose facing bankruptcy may not be so easy today, but people are still trying and some are actually succeeding . Some of the best companies in the world have started during recession days. So, still is everything possible. A good location, a few good ideas, a bit of luck and some really hard work, will give you one chance. We are all hopping for better days to came, and we never know it might happen


Totally agree John
We moved over in July 2006, having a disable mother, needing 24 hours care, we depend on my mother's pension and some savings we invested in the UK. We did ok for a year and half. The last 2 years, have been problematic. Many times we have spoken about going back, the reason we haven’t done it yet, is the same who brought us here in the first place. My mother, the weather has done wonders to her. She is a lot happier and active since we came. I managed to find a small part time job 3 days a week and we hope, and pray every day, for the pound to go a little bit up, soon!?!


----------



## Silverwizard

and pray every day, for the pound to go a little bit up, soon!?!

Hi Marge,
Think we all do that,the economists say the rate should improve in "the short term".
How long "the short term" is,is anyone's guess.
Regards.


----------



## PETERFC

Silverwizard said:


> and pray every day, for the pound to go a little bit up, soon!?!
> 
> Hi Marge,
> Think we all do that,the economists say the rate should improve in "the short term".
> How long "the short term" is,is anyone's guess.
> Regards.


Hi Silverwizard

Just hit 1.2001euro to £1

Slipped back to 1.1990 euro to £1

Happy days may be on the way.

Peterfc 666? soon to be No6afreeman 9th June Decree Absolute


----------



## Silverwizard

PETERFC said:


> Hi Silverwizard
> 
> Just hit 1.2001euro to £1
> 
> Slipped back to 1.1990 euro to £1
> 
> Happy days may be on the way.
> 
> Peterfc 666? soon to be No6afreeman 9th June Decree Absolute


Hi Peter,
Just as I got the notification of your post,my little desktop gizmo
dropped to 1.199,that's up 2.9cents in 5 days.
Long may it last!
Oh,almost forgot....
The very best of luck with the sale of your property,and your
move to Gois.

Regards

Mick


----------



## John999

Be careful, widows, single and unhappy married women in Gois. Peter is here soon
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Peter has found religion and is moving to Gois to become a hermit !

:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Be careful, widows, single and unhappy married women in Gois. Peter is here soon
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi John 

The first twelve months are for recovery from the last few years of abuse. Superbok to be taken as directed three times a day. After Light exercise. 

Peterfc 666? " in recovery "


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I thought that hermits and monks prefered Buckfast ???


----------



## Catx

Yes, the cost of living is on the up here. Like all countries, it is likely to be.

Relying on or praying for a certain rate of currency exchange adds to the pressure.

I would not, for one moment, have considered making this enormous move, with the added pressure of worrying about currency valuations.

Lots of Irish bought properties in Florida and retired there, when it seemed very cheap. Many did not allow for wild, and often unfavourable, fluctuations in currency.

Currencies fluctuate.

That's life.

In the meantime, yes, those of us who live in Portugal, mainly out of choice, are going to be hit with higher bills.

I am sure that this is true of most countries right now.

I still want to live here.


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Catx

I was one of the Irish who owned property in Florida. The cost of living rose there so much in the space of years! The equivilant of council tax rose by 150pc. The water bill every month was $120 and the electricity $300+. The price of property dropped by half from me buying to selling and I bought when properties were still on the low side! An Irish friend has just bought a second house there, one which 4 years ago cost $450,000 for $150,000 as a reposession!!


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Hi John
> 
> The first twelve months are for recovery from the last few years of abuse. Superbok to be taken as directed three times a day. After Light exercise.
> 
> Peterfc 666? " in recovery "



At least the superbock is a reasonable price!! HIC HIC


----------



## jayferreira

*cost of living on th up*

Hi yes the cost of living is going up, but i would rather be here in the sun, than in rainy uk. jay


----------



## John999

Hi jay
Are you planning sesimbra this summer or are you going back to the UK?
Give our love to H. and T.
:eyebrows:


----------



## Miguelsantos

The Pound was 1.22 to the Euro this morning
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Silverwizard

Miguelsantos said:


> The Pound was 1.22 to the Euro this morning
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Miguel,
just spoke to my bank in UK,& they're offering
me a transfer rate of €1.189,that compares with
€1.147 this time last week,so as you showed 
things are looking better than they have for some time.
:clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi Miguel,
> just spoke to my bank in UK,& they're offering
> me a transfer rate of €1.189,that compares with
> €1.147 this time last week,so as you showed
> things are looking better than they have for some time.
> :clap2:


Just looked and found the buy rate for the card i use is 1.1956 euro. There is a link 

Peterfc

Caxton FX Currency Cards - No ATM Fees, Best Exchange Rates, MasterCard, Money, Forex rates, Prepaid, Travel Money, Foreign Exchange, Exchange Currency, Money Exchange


----------



## John999

Fingers crossed. The worst might have gone or….. :confused2:


----------



## Miguelsantos

The family hotel received more bookings this week, than the last 2 months. It might stick, the increase value of the Pound


----------



## Silverwizard

Miguelsantos said:


> The family hotel received more bookings this week, than the last 2 months. It might stick, the increase value of the Pound


Let's hope so,& good luck to you for the season.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Miguelsantos said:


> The family hotel received more bookings this week, than the last 2 months. It might stick, the increase value of the Pound





Hi Miguel,
That is good news to hear. Unfortunately the weather has been extremely bad this year with so much rain. This does not help. I was speaking to a lady yesterday from the uk who now lives in Australia. She is thinking of moving to the silver coast to live. She came here in Febuary for one week when it rained constantly. Now she is back for her second visit in June and it is "STILL" raining heavily.  So this must be putting some people off who have come this year ?

I am going to blame Peter's ex wife for this. I think she has perhaps put a curse on portugal ?


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Miguel,
> That is good news to hear. Unfortunately the weather has been extremely bad this year with so much rain. This does not help. I was speaking to a lady yesterday from the uk who now lives in Australia. She is thinking of moving to the silver coast to live. She came here in Febuary for one week when it rained constantly. Now she is back for her second visit in June and it is "STILL" raining heavily.  So this must be putting some people off who have come this year ?
> 
> I am going to blame Peter's ex wife for this. I think she has perhaps put a curse on portugal ?


It is better not, or we will have to send Peter back


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

John999 said:


> It is better not, or we will have to send Peter back




If this is what's happening before he even gets here. What will it be like later ?  Peter, ya barred !


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> If this is what's happening before he even gets here. What will it be like later ?  Peter, ya barred !



Hell on earth. Peter, Pxxs off, don’t you dare to bring that evil over. If it takes, to get the sunshine back, getting you two together again, we will sort it out. Hey Mob Coops, code red, the suspect is Caucasian, 5’10, 90 years old and he’s evilly armed with super book.” Shoot” first and ask later.


----------



## cool john

The Tróia squad is in full alert


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

John999 said:


> Hell on earth. Peter, Pxxs off, don’t you dare to bring that evil over. If it takes, to get the sunshine back, getting you two together again, we will sort it out. Hey Mob Coops, code red, the suspect is Caucasian, 5’10, 90 years old and he’s evilly armed with super book.” Shoot” first and ask later.






Armed and dangerous. Do NOT approach !


----------



## marge

These guys really like you Peter. With friends like these, who needs enemies?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

marge said:


> These guys really like you Peter. With friends like these, who needs enemies?


 


Hi Marge,

We can feel the love.


----------



## marge

Like the song. Love is in the air…


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



marge said:


> Like the song. Love is in the air…


Hi Marge






Peter


----------



## Silverwizard

cool john said:


> The Tróia squad is in full alert


Ditto Marinha Grande!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

PETERFC said:


> Hi Marge
> 
> YouTube - John Paul Young - Love Is In The Air (1978)
> 
> Peter





We don't want love. We want sunshine !

:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> We don't want love. We want sunshine !
> 
> :eyebrows:


Hi Mr.Blueskies

Just like this

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mr.Blueskies
> 
> Just like this
> 
> Peter
> 
> YouTube - Eric and Ernie - Bring me sunshine





Not that sort !

:boxing:


----------



## Miguelsantos

You are running out of time Peter. They are predicting rain again for the next few days. The Óbidos brigade is also on code red. How are you going to get in the country? That curse is “killing us all”. Our PM had a special announcement to the nation last night. “If this situation preserves, all our borders will be shut, from zero hundred hours of Monday”. He said 
:boxing:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

You "must" get her to reverse the curse Peter ! Do whatever it takes.
Beg, grovel or even pay if necessary. Is your house in Gois close to a river or
stream ? Hope not. lol If this weather and rain keeps up, you will not need a 
house. You will need an ARK and we will call you Noah. Will will help you to build
it Noah for a free passage to a dry place ?


----------



## Silverwizard

Miguelsantos said:


> You are running out of time Peter. They are predicting rain again for the next few days. The Óbidos brigade is also on code red. How are you going to get in the country? That curse is “killing us all”. Our PM had a special announcement to the nation last night. “If this situation preserves, all our borders will be shut, from zero hundred hours of Monday”. He said
> :boxing:


News Update......
Flood defence Barriers now in place....Marinha Grande....


----------

